# Micro exterieur non reconnu.



## armenn (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour
Je n'arrive pas a faire reconnaitre un micro exterieur sur powerbookG4 17" 1,33GHz.
je passe bien par preference syst/son/entree et je valide "entree ligne port entree audio"
la, plus de points bleus, rien, revenir a "microphone integre" relance les points bleus en fonction du bruit ambiant.
Reduire a zero le curseur volume entree ne change rien non plus.
Le micro a ete teste sur une autre machine (pc...) pas de probleme.
Celui ci a un Jack stereo.

Merci de votre aide.
Cordialement
A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2008)

armenn a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je n'arrive pas a faire reconnaitre un micro exterieur sur powerbookG4 17" 1,33GHz.
> je passe bien par preference syst/son/entree et je valide "entree ligne port entree audio"
> la, plus de points bleus, rien, revenir a "microphone integre" relance les points bleus en fonction du bruit ambiant.
> ...



La raison est simple, il n'y a pas d'entrée "micro" sur ton Mac. Tu branches ton micro sur une entrée "ligne" (sensibilité 100 mV) alors qu'il aurait besoin d'une entrée micro à 4 mV. Le signal de ton micro est donc 25 fois trop faible pour être détecté par le circuit son du Mac.

La solution !


----------



## armenn (10 Mars 2008)

heuuu, ca, ca me laisse comme le micro...sans voix.

bon, je vais tenter de trouver un micro USB, en esperant que ca existe !
parce que le ventilo dans le micro integre...horrible.

merci Pascal.

NB il ya t'il une raison rationnelle a cette absence de prise micro?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2008)

armenn a dit:


> heuuu, ca, ca me laisse comme le micro...sans voix.
> 
> bon, je vais tenter de trouver un micro USB, en esperant que ca existe !
> parce que le ventilo dans le micro integre...horrible.



Tu as cliqué sur le lien, dans mon post ? (la solution)



armenn a dit:


> NB il ya t'il une raison rationnelle a cette absence de prise micro?



Oui, du temps où les Mac avaient une entrée micro, les utilisateurs ralaient en disant "il y a un micro intégré, mettez nous une entrée ligne" ! 

Blague à part, perso, j'utilise mon iMic (depuis cinq ans déjà) à 99% du temps en position "entrée ligne", un peu moins depuis que ma nouvelle caméra USB est un modèle sans micro intégré, mais bon, les vidéo-conférences sur iChat sont plus rares que l'acquisition de sources son externes de niveau "ligne" (sortie de préampli) chez moi (numérisation de ma collec de vinyles).


----------



## armenn (10 Mars 2008)

Tu as cliqué sur le lien, dans mon post ? (la solution)

ben je ne l'avais pas vu...en tant que lien, effectivement ce petit adaptateur'est surement une solution pour ceux qui sont en Europe,dans le delta du Mekong je vais avoir du mal a trouver ca!
Au prochain voyage en France ...en attendant on va continuer a profiter du ventilo!

merci pour tous ces conseils Pascal.
A


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2008)

armenn a dit:


> Tu as cliqué sur le lien, dans mon post ? (la solution)
> 
> ben je ne l'avais pas vu...en tant que lien, effectivement ce petit adaptateur'est surement une solution pour ceux qui sont en Europe,dans le delta du Mekong je vais avoir du mal a trouver ca!
> Au prochain voyage en France ...en attendant on va continuer a profiter du ventilo!
> ...



Note que Macway vend sur internet


----------

